# My new mice from Sweeden...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought you might wanna see my new mice, which arrived a week ago 

Diamantens Äppel, PEW english type buck:



























Diamantens Ögonblick, champagne tan astrex eng. type doe:



























Diamantens Önskedröm, champagne tan eng. typ doe:


















TAMs Smashing Jewelry, splashed eng. type doe (sister til Content):



























Lovely mice all of them, i love Äppels size and type and Jewels splashing and of course i have a soft spot for champagne tan too 

Äppel have just been mated to my doe Olivia yesterday, he mated with her instantly so hopefully babies from them in about 3 weeks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonderful tan on those champagnes. They are all very nice; what can be said about those English PEW's other than wow.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

I really like Diamantens Äppel, nice ears on him


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------

